# Richt stepping down?



## Arrow3 (Dec 30, 2014)

Rumors are running rampant that Richt is stepping down in the next few days. 

I personally don't think they are true but who knows .


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2014)

heard that on a couple of other boards.


----------



## Horns (Dec 30, 2014)

Supposedly started by a SC writer


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 30, 2014)

This has been going around on boards for a couple of weeks. Here is my question. If that was the case then why would Bobo leave? He would have been the frontrunner to take over. Not buying it.


----------



## tcward (Dec 30, 2014)

I heard it too.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 30, 2014)

I hope not!

Heard the stats tonight, out of 14 seasons 9 were 10 wins. The whiners will look back at these years as the glory days!


----------



## tcward (Dec 30, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> This has been going around on boards for a couple of weeks. Here is my question. If that was the case then why would Bobo leave? He would have been the frontrunner to take over. Not buying it.



No way BoBo would get that job.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2014)

not happenin. seen that rumor quashed on another board already. Mark Richt is the coach.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not gonna happen


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 30, 2014)

Coach-Saban is not available!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 30, 2014)

tcward said:


> No way BoBo would get that job.



So say Richt did step down. Who would be the frontrunner??? Think Richt would just walk away from his staff?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2014)

I haven't seen anything about it. Not yet anyway.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't seen anything about it. Not yet anyway.



Read the fringe UGA boards and you will see someone posted on reddit that an unnamed source says infighting has caused richt to quit. Not out of the realm of possibilty but i need more than that to believe it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've heard it. I do not believe it though. Why would he step down?


----------



## bsanders (Dec 30, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> So say Richt did step down. Who would be the frontrunner??? Think Richt would just walk away from his staff?


Pruitt in my eyes.......I think that's why he came to uga.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 30, 2014)

Its chatter started on other boards to affect recruiting.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 30, 2014)

See yah!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Richt just denied them in a press conference saying 





> I have no idea where those came from


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 30, 2014)

That rumor has been floating around discussion forums lately.  It pops up from time to time.  A few years ago, it was that he was quitting to go be a missionary.  I am not gonna put much stock in it until it's announced in a press conference.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 30, 2014)

If he does .... Fine.... If he don't..... Fine


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 30, 2014)

I can't wait until the schedule calls for 16 games and we keep hearing that he wins 10. 

A 10 win season does not mean what it did 20 years ago. 10 wins back then meant you were playing in one of the top bowls and would end up in the top 5 every time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 31, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I can't wait until the schedule calls for 16 games and we keep hearing that he wins 10.



Good luck with that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

I wouldn't blame him one bit. He's young and in good health, has made a pile of $ and most fans call for his head after games. He could step down and do something else he really enjoys doing that's a lot less stressful.

That said, I doubt he does.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 31, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I can't wait until the schedule calls for 16 games and we keep hearing that he wins 10.
> 
> A 10 win season does not mean what it did 20 years ago. 10 wins back then meant you were playing in one of the top bowls and would end up in the top 5 every time.



True. The flip side of that is howmany coaches have won 10 games in 9 of the last 14 season even with an expanded schedule?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> True. The flip side of that is howmany coaches have won 10 games in 9 of the last 14 season even with an expanded schedule?



Not many coaches even make it 14 seasons.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

If he makes Lilly the OC, I hope he does step down..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If he makes Lilly the OC, I hope he does step down..



I think it will depend on the budget UGA gives him. We are not known for paying big money.


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> True. The flip side of that is howmany coaches have won 10 games in 9 of the last 14 season even with an expanded schedule?



The double flip side is how many Universities would keep a coach that last won a conference championship 9 years ago?

I will go out on a limb here and say zero.

Bobby Cox all over again. Oh, I forgot, Bobby did win one. Bad comparison on my part.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I can't wait until the schedule calls for 16 games and we keep hearing that he wins 10.
> 
> A 10 win season does not mean what it did 20 years ago. 10 wins back then meant you were playing in one of the top bowls and would end up in the top 5 every time.



Very good point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think it will depend on the budget UGA gives him. We are not known for paying big money.



yall need to sell more belk bowl t shirtzzzzz and hire a coach that can get it done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> The double flip side is how many Universities would keep a coach that last won a conference championship 9 years ago?
> 
> I will go out on a limb here and say zero.
> 
> Bobby Cox all over again. Oh, I forgot, Bobby did win one. Bad comparison on my part.



So... who would you hire?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> yall need to sell more belk bowl t shirtzzzzz and hire a coach that can get it done.



I wouldn't wash my 4 wheeler with a Belk bowl shirt...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> The double flip side is how many Universities would keep a coach that last won a conference championship 9 years ago?



Oregon State
Missouri
Iowa


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Two things are the undisputed truth:

A loss to Tech will start all kinds of chatter

Bobo would never be offered the job. (Note)

(There is no question for the last few years Bobo has been pure money.  The stats don't lie. Almost 40 points a game is getting it done.  It is also true his overall reputation amoung Dawg fans is not good. Blamed for everything bad, some of it well deserved.  Now, in a few years, if he did real well at Colorado State, and an opening came up for head coach at Uga, he might be considered, but not now)


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Two things are the undisputed truth:
> 
> A loss to Tech will start all kinds of chatter
> 
> ...



I'd like to think that if Richt actually was stepping down (he's not), that UGA would go after somebody proven and not a coordinator. Even though I'm a Bobo fan, I wouldn't want him to be offered the job without proving himself to be successful as a head coach first.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

On espn now.  

He gone!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> On espn now.
> 
> He gone!



It's true!

www.espn.go.com/notafakelink/georgia-coach-mark-richt-retiring


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Press conference at 3


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> It's true!
> 
> www.espn.go.com/notafakelink/georgia-coach-mark-richt-retiring



how about www. pagenotfound .com


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> It's true!
> 
> www.espn.go.com/notafakelink/georgia-coach-mark-richt-retiring



That page says not one word about CMR.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Not many coaches even make it 14 seasons.



Yea that's a better question. How many coaches have been at the same school for 14 years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

No way he does. But i also didnt see chizik leaving lsu for a@m either


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

Chavis sorry


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Yea that's a better question. How many coaches have been at the same school for 14 years and cant get it done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> OMG .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Bama trolls... 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/12104342/mark-richt-plans-back-coach-georgia-bulldogs


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That page says not one word about CMR.



One of those "made you look" deals my friend


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2014)

Guy told me today at work "who has a friend at UGA" that it'll happen this week. Said CMR and the AD don't see eye to eye, then they'll offer it to K. Smart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That page says not one word about CMR.





Flash said:


> Guy told me today at work "who has a friend at UGA" that it'll happen this week. Said CMR and the AD don't see eye to eye, then they'll offer it to K. Smart.



that one has some merit. Being discussed on a couple of bama boards as we speak. Something up for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> Guy told me today at work "who has a friend at UGA" that it'll happen this week. Said CMR and the AD don't see eye to eye, then they'll offer it to K. Smart.



I heard it was Saban we were going after...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

Dont go blowing all these dog fans head up on new years now!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> One of those "made you look" deals my friend



That was a dirty trick and made me very angry.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Even 4X4 wouldn't pull that kind of trick on me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

No i dont want him to leave yall may get a coach that would win it all lol!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I'd like to think that if Richt actually was stepping down (he's not), that UGA would go after somebody proven and not a coordinator. Even though I'm a Bobo fan, I wouldn't want him to be offered the job without proving himself to be successful as a head coach first.



Never ever ever in the history of UGA football have we ever gone out and gotten a proven D1 HC. Ever... Richt, Donnan, Goff, Dooley... And on and on... Not a single proven HC has ever taken over UGA football in well over 100 years of football. I mean, we were even shunned by Glen Mason!!! And that would change now because? UGA is in the bottom half of the SEC in spending and in coaching staff salaries. In order to get a proven guy it takes 8 million for the head man alone these days. Our entire staff doesn't make Saban or Harbaughs salary alone. We have a long and storied history of being cheap and doing just enough to be good. Fact of the matter is that we want to be elite but won't spend the resources to do so. The gap between who we think we are and who we actually are is a wide one. Don't expect it to change any time soon. Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

I cant believe yall dont have an indoor facility yet!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I cant believe yall dont have an indoor facility yet!



Even I have indoor facilities, now.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That was a dirty trick and made me very angry.



Got me too


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Even I have indoor facilities, now.



Only when its cold out do i have em lol


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2015)

Just in ... Nick Chubb has requested a special waiver to go pro.  The reason given was that he was too punishing for college.

Richt is not going anywhere at this point.  The only question mark is who will be the OC and O line coach.

These are the kind of stupid rumors that competitors put out to try to disrupt recruiting.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was a dirty trick and made me very angry.



Sorry for tricking you KD. Will you forgive me?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Sorry for tricking you KD. Will you forgive me?



Okay, but don't ever do it again. You will have to pay though. We will deal with that in a different thread.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 2, 2015)

Not anytime soon.......

https://www.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=878&CID=1721474


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Not anytime soon.......
> 
> https://www.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=878&CID=1721474


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Not anytime soon.......
> 
> https://www.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=878&CID=1721474



I also saw in his letter that they would be doing some improvements to the stadium.  It would be nice if they put some seats in the Alumni section instead of metal bleachers.  Anybody else think the same?

I guess I was wrong about him staying through his contract in 2017.  We will see though.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 2, 2015)

How I feel


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2015)

The 54-year-old Richt has been among the winningest coaches in college football since 2001. His .739 winning percentage (136-48 record) ranks fourth among active FBS coaches who have coached at least 100 games in FBS conferences, trailing only Ohio State's Urban Meyer (.844), Oklahoma's Bob Stoops (.792) and Alabama's Nick Saban (.746).

Richt is one of only five coaches in NCAA Division I history to win 115 games or more in his first 13 seasons, and he has guided the Bulldogs to two SEC championships, five appearances in the SEC championship game and 14 consecutive bowl games.


----------

